# Are My MKV's 24 Frames Per Second Or 23??



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

I have MKV files when I right click and look at details it says they are 24 frames persecond, they play perfectly fine, no frames overlapping nothing.

Put the MKV into MKV Converter, it reads it as not 24 frames but 23.97 frames per second, I convert it to MP4 view the file and it looks EXACTLY the same as when they were in MKV format except the frame rates are different how this works I have no idea

Put the MKV in Aimersoft Video Converter or Wondershare Video Converter, go to settings and make the frame rate 23.97 JUST LIKE THE FRAME RATE FOR MKV CONVERTER and view the clip and now you can tell the framerate is tottally wrong, frames are overlapping each other and its laggy, but switch the setting before converting to 24 frames and then view the clip IT LOOKS FINE exactly the same as the original MKV files and exactly the same as the converted one converted with MKV CONVERTER, the only difference is how can 23.97 frames work with MKV Converter yet 23.97 frames not work with aimersoft? and how can they both look the same?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Things just get more and more complex the deeper you go into digital video :sigh:

What you are experiencing is the anomaly of having varying fps as standards - 23.97fps, 24fps (both NTSC & 24fps based on film cameras - think movies etc), 25fps (in PAL countries) - then there are the faster fps that are used predominantly for slo-mo 60fps (NTSC), 50fps (PAL) and even faster ones on better cameras.

It may not seem much of a jump between 23.97 and 24 fps but over a few minutes of video can lead to jerkiness, audio/video lag etc.

For editing purposes you can conform the footage in your editing software (for your case Vegas) to existing presets and then apply time stretching to suit (either up or down)

In most players 23.97fps footage is "telecined" (applies a 3:2 pulldown) to give it the appearance and behaviour of 24fps.

What may be happening between the two converters you are using is one is applying the pull down and one isn't - look for advanced settings and see if there are options for applying telecining or may be just stated as 3:2 pull down.


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol sounds very complicated indeed, thanks! I will try time stretching it to see how it goes, yeah I checked in both MKV Converter and Aimersoft and didnt see any settings about the pulldown or the teleclining One thing though, is it alright to have my files as 23.97? And if I burnt them to DVD as 24 frames would they screw up and have images overlapping and such?


----------

